# Camp Nanowrimo



## Taralack (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone doing it? http://campnanowrimo.org/


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 30, 2015)

What is this thing? I only write in my spare time and I could never write an 80,000 word story in a month and have it edited and spell checked and everything. 
Have you done this before?


----------



## Conker (Jun 30, 2015)

I'd try this if I didn't have a full time job. I have at least one story that would work for this kind of writing: brutally fast and don't give a fuck until months after the first draft is done


----------



## Taralack (Jun 30, 2015)

Gnarl said:


> What is this thing? I only write in my spare time and I could never write an 80,000 word story in a month and have it edited and spell checked and everything.
> Have you done this before?



It's basically a challenge to write a 50k word count novel in a month. It doesn't need to be edited to "win", the main goal is just to actually get your story down in words. 

I haven't done the novel version, but I have done the comic version a few times. Actually just came out of the June one this year feeling pretty good. I'm working on finishing the actual story for that comic with Camp Nano this month.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 30, 2015)

Taralack said:


> It's basically a challenge to write a 50k word count novel in a month. It doesn't need to be edited to "win", the main goal is just to actually get your story down in words.
> 
> I haven't done the novel version, but I have done the comic version a few times. Actually just came out of the June one this year feeling pretty good. I'm working on finishing the actual story for that comic with Camp Nano this month.



50K? Not a full novel then. I might try it in the winter time but too much going on on the farm in the summer. So who gets the copywrite?


----------



## Taralack (Jun 30, 2015)

Gnarl said:


> 50K? Not a full novel then. I might try it in the winter time but too much going on on the farm in the summer. So who gets the copywrite?



Wow uh ok..

Yourself, obviously?


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2015)

Taralack said:


> It's basically a challenge to write a 50k word count novel in a month. It doesn't need to be edited to "win", the main goal is just to actually get your story down in words.
> 
> I haven't done the novel version, but I have done the comic version a few times. Actually just came out of the June one this year feeling pretty good. I'm working on finishing the actual story for that comic with Camp Nano this month.


Only 50k? I thought it had to be more than that. Shit, I could do 50k in a month even with a job. Already did like 33k in a month with what I'm working on now without too much pressure to gogogogogogogogo.

I might have to look into this, though I'm not sure I'll do it this year. One novel a year is enough for me, thankyaverymuch


----------



## Taralack (Jul 1, 2015)

Conker said:


> Only 50k? I thought it had to be more than that. Shit, I could do 50k in a month even with a job. Already did like 33k in a month with what I'm working on now without too much pressure to gogogogogogogogo.
> 
> I might have to look into this, though I'm not sure I'll do it this year. One novel a year is enough for me, thankyaverymuch



You dictate how much you want to write though. I was able to drop my word count down to 25k. So it's not like it's super set in stone or anything


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 1, 2015)

Conker said:


> Only 50k? I thought it had to be more than that. Shit, I could do 50k in a month even with a job. Already did like 33k in a month with what I'm working on now without too much pressure to gogogogogogogogo.
> 
> I might have to look into this, though I'm not sure I'll do it this year. One novel a year is enough for me, thankyaverymuch



Maybe its just me but I was under the impression that a novel was anything over 80K 50 would be a novella. if a novel is only 50 then that would mean that four of mine out there are actually novels while I called them novellas. 
Course I am old and what I think seems to be wrong most of the time. 50 is not so bad I do about 4k to 5k a day anyway. Just not always in the same story. I have 4 that I am writing at the same time right now, I do not advise doing this!!!


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm at 37k on my current novel a month in, but I'm hitting all sorts of blocks all of a sudden :/


----------



## RainRiver (Aug 18, 2015)

I just did camp NaNo this past July. I passed my word count goal so I'm pretty happy 

Camp NaNo doesn't  HAVE to be 50k. The goal can be whatever word count you choose to set it to. Being as it was my first year I only stuck with 25k. I hope to have a bigger goal come next year.
NaNoWrimo itself is 50k words no matter what and I plan on participating this year. It will be my first year ever and I'm hoping I can reach the goal. I'm just so glad to see so many furry writers >.<


----------

